# Is there a mosque in your area?



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor and I, in our little area of suburbia, have discovered that a sunni mosque will be built a few miles from us. I am curious if anyone else has a mosque near them. I am not sure what to expect once this building is completed. The website for this place does not really give much information other than times for instruction, and donations appeals. It seems that during Ramadan, you can get extra gold stars for donating money for the building. The land has been purchased and they are only ninety thousand or so away from what they need to build. It will be located not even one block from a day care. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. If they get enough support to build it, it means there are Muslims in the area anyway. 

If you're concerned, you could always lurk outside and take pictures of everyone entering. Then you would at least know who's who in the area.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

They all look alike to me. Especially the gals with their veils and whatever.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

My personal opinion, no, build your mosque in the middle east as I don't trust that "culture" to do the right thing for America, but that is just me. I don't know how close the nearest one is from me but I may have to find out, just so i know.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just to clarify, I dislike all Muslims because of their religion, but Mrs Inor does not. These folks seem VERY secretive. This is their website: Islamic Society of Woodbury - East Metro

I have searched all over their web site trying to figure out what they believe and what they do not. I am more in the dark now than before I started. Given the problems that Minneapolis has had recently with Somalis holding terrorist training camps right in MN, neither one of us is terribly comfortable with these idiots.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Just scatter some pork chops around the property and leave a pigs head in the driveway. They'll move.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> Just to clarify, I dislike all Muslims because of their religion, but Mrs Inor does not. These folks seem VERY secretive. This is their website: Islamic Society of Woodbury - East Metro
> 
> I have searched all over their web site trying to figure out what they believe and what they do not. I am more in the dark now than before I started. Given the problems that Minneapolis has had recently with Somalis holding terrorist training camps right in MN, neither one of us is terribly comfortable with these idiots.


Hmm, I couldn't find out how to put a 'strike through' edit. SO I'll just comment :-D

They weren't terrorist training camps, they were weekend recreational activities for the underpriviledged. Maybe we should fork over (more) tax dollars to facilitate what they are doing.

They aren't idiots, YOU just don't understand their culture and need to be re-educated.

YOU are a terrorist for not inviting them into your home and submitting to their every demand and wish - up to and including joining their religion or becoming their slave since you are not a muslim.

K, thx. bye.

::redsnipe::


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Turns out I have an "Islamic Center" just a few minutes from my house. Unassuming place (Google Maps street view) and oddly enough, shares its back wall with one of them "Infidel Christian Places". I even tried to get their information through the county assessors office website and weird, but according to the county, the address doesn't exist (even though the trash cans out front are marked with the address) and has no info return. Yet the Infidel Christian Place has several contact addresses, tax info, date of purchase, even the square footage. Weird. :shock:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I know of one in my area, but it's not exactly close. I randomly happened to be driving by it at prayer time one day and other than the parade of folks going in, the biggest surprise was the very large police presence.

There's an understated sign out by the curb, but other than that it is a very non assuming building that blends in well. Hiding in plain sight, so to speak.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I just Googled it and found a mosque in my area. Their website says, "We condemn all kinds of extremism whether practiced by people or governments around the globe! There is a greater need now than ever before to have a dialogue between different faiths. We need to unite against hatred whether it is based on race, religion or any other narrow idea. We believe in peace, and love for fellow human beings."

They don't sound all that threatening to me.

Projecting the actions of a few onto the whole group seems to me to be not that much different from the crap the gun control zealots use to create fear. Neither tactic is working... I don't live my life in fear. <shrug>


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a Mosque in Reno and a few convenience store gas stations along Highway 50 are run by Mideastern individuals I haven't discussed religion with them. One practiced some sleazy business practices and I no longer deal with him the others seem fairly ethical.


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

No mosques around here, although they did bring in some Somali refugees to resettle about an hour away. Of course, nobody asked the locals first.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

There is a mosque in my little town. I wouldn't know what it was if I didn't know the contractor who built it. We have a little college here with foreign students from the Middle East and Malasia.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

You all need to read "Unveiling Islam" bu the Canter brothers. One is the primary author but they are three brothers that converted to Christianity. It is just truth and contrast no political hype.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I should have answered the question. I only know of one about twenty miles away. 

I do not know of any high concentration in the greater area but that does not mean there is none.

Less than 15 years ago I lived about 3 miles from where the mosque is now. It is an established area and I would not worry about it if I still lived there today. But that cannot be said for all such mosque locations.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Their website says, "We condemn all kinds of extremism whether practiced by people or governments around the globe! There is a greater need now than ever before to have a dialogue between different faiths. We need to unite against hatred whether it is based on race, religion or any other narrow idea. We believe in peace, and love for fellow human beings."


I wish more of them would publicly acknowledge that.


----------



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

In all likelihood they probably just want to be left alone. May explain why information on their activities/goals/mission statements are so hard to come by.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our county is split north/south by I-95. East of the interstate is where most of the population lives, it's a whole different world over there.
Our half of the county is rural, farms and timberland, and very Bible-Belt. If you are not Southern Baptist or Pentacostal there's not much here for ya.
There is one Catholic church, and one Latter Day Saints (aka Mormon), but no mosques for sure.
Growing up in South Florida my wife and I always said we wanted to live in a place that had more churches than night clubs and bars. We found it!! Plenty of churches, and only two bars in an area of roughly 500 square miles.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Call me crazy but I've got a sneaking admiration for the zero-tolerance way Islamic countries execute their criminals, junkies, drunks and perverts under Sharia Law, and even the previous Archbishop of Canterbury hinted it might not be a bad thing in England-

_"The Archbishop of Canterbury says the adoption of certain aspects of Sharia law in the UK "seems unavoidable". 
Dr Williams argues that adopting parts of Islamic Sharia law would help maintain social cohesion"
BBC NEWS | UK | Sharia law in UK is 'unavoidable' _

Heck, warning posters like this one have already started going up in some Muslim areas of Brit cities-









And there are 'Muslim Vigilante Patrols' going around the areas hassling anybody they don't like the look of-


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

Scary stuff. I like liberal society--in the classical sense, meaning a place where different faiths (or lack of faiths) can do their own thing--but liberal society needs to be strong enough to defend itself against memes who would use that liberalism to destroy it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

None here,I think its too cold in winter.the only veils we have seen were to keep your face warm 6 months a year.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

roy said:


> There is a mosque in my little town. I wouldn't know what it was if I didn't know the contractor who built it. We have a little college here with foreign students from the Middle East and Malasia.


So a terrorist training camp?

Here's the latest news on praising Allah...

US issues global travel alert over Al Qaeda threat, prepares to close embassies | Fox News


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There is an Islamic center several miles away. It use to be an old Pentecostal church that had sat vacant for several years.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Just scatter some pork chops around the property and leave a pigs head in the driveway. They'll move.


You do understand that if you tried that, Holder would charge you with a hate crime.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I know of one in my area, but it's not exactly close. I randomly happened to be driving by it at prayer time one day and other than the parade of folks going in, the biggest surprise was the very large police presence.
> 
> There's an understated sign out by the curb, but other than that it is a very non assuming building that blends in well. Hiding in plain sight, so to speak.


There are more than you think around here. According to an article I read recently, DFW is a hot bed for terrorists. Especially Arlington.

ETA: Check out this link.

http://www.investigativeproject.org/maps.php


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

There is a huge one 60 miles north of me.. Once it was built they kept hauling dirt out of that place for a few more years.. truck load after truck load.. I'm really curious of how much of their five acre place is actually a underground bunker..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. If they get enough support to build it, it means there are Muslims in the area anyway.


Agreed - Ant mounds aren't the problem. It's the ants that carry off your picnic.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> There are more than you think around here. According to an article I read recently, DFW is a hot bed for terrorists. Especially Arlington.
> 
> ETA: Check out this link.
> 
> U.S. Terror Map


I know that there have been several "non profits" in the area busted for funneling money to different organization, Hamas among them.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

If there is a mosque in your area or city I would highly recommend looking up the teachings of the imam. It will tell you quite a bit about the mosque and any threats, real or perceived. I looked up the mosque and imam in my town and was fairly disturbed at his lectures on terrorism. He didn't "advocate" but didn't condem either. In fact, he seemed to make excuses. In the mean time the mosque provided links to such resources as a shelter for abused women and the FBI. To he average sheeple, it would look like a very community and family based mosque. But ONLY if your Muslim. If not, you're an infidel. 

Lastly, of you want an eye opener regarding Islam and you, read a few Muslim based blogs. If you don't, at some point in the next 20 years, think there will be an all out religious war, then you have your head in the sand.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, believing a mosque in your area isn't a problem is like believing your government isn't lying to you. Until proven otherwise neither can be trusted as both are out to change your life and probably not for the better!


----------



## badweatherbiker (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our county is split north/south by I-95. East of the interstate is where most of the population lives, it's a whole different world over there.
> Our half of the county is rural, farms and timberland, and very Bible-Belt. If you are not Southern Baptist or Pentacostal there's not much here for ya.
> There is one Catholic church, and one Latter Day Saints (aka Mormon), but no mosques for sure.
> Growing up in South Florida my wife and I always said we wanted to live in a place that had more churches than night clubs and bars. We found it!! Plenty of churches, and only two bars in an area of roughly 500 square miles.:mrgreen:


There is one not far from you in Lake City, I drive by it all the time and in the 5 years or so it has been there I have never seen anyone there


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Found one about 5 miles from me that appears to be fairly new.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

badweatherbiker said:


> There is one not far from you in Lake City, I drive by it all the time and in the 5 years or so it has been there I have never seen anyone there


Lake City is about 70 miles away from The Ol' Homestead.
Two counties away. I used to shoot at the range in the Osceola National Forest just east of Lake City back when gas was cheaper.


----------



## badweatherbiker (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lake City is about 70 miles away from The Ol' Homestead.
> Two counties away. I used to shoot at the range in the Osceola National Forest just east of Lake City back when gas was cheaper.


yeah I used to shoot there when ammo was cheaper, now there isn't even a range master there so everyone just shoots like crazy people so I don't go there at all. 
70 miles is not very far.


----------

